
Amazon-owned Whole Foods is cutting medical benefits for part-time workers - fetus8
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/13/20864636/amazon-whole-foods-medical-benefits-part-time-workers-jeff-bezos
======
craftyguy
> Last month, Amazon joined a number of other tech companies and Fortune 500
> firms in signing a letter outlining the purpose of a corporation as
> something not just designed to return shareholder value, but also to serve
> employees and the community. “Each of our stakeholders is essential,” the
> pledge read. “We commit to deliver value to all of them, for the future
> success of our companies, our communities and our country.”

lol!

~~~
perl4ever
Matt Levine today:

"people were like “this is a revolution in capitalism,” and I was like “nah
this is just CEOs saying that they don’t want to have to listen to
shareholders"

